# Hotbed for knife-making companies



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Delta County a hotbed for knife-making companies

Knives are perhaps mankind's simplest, yet most ubiquitous tools, made and used everywhere, produced by modern manufacturing plants as well as primitive peoples. But, oddly enough, one Upper Peninsula county may be the knife-making capital of the world. 

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/statewide/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1112739000202480.xml


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice link.
Marbles make a nice line of knives.

I rather be caught with a spoon than a Barf river product.


----------

